# 3 (Roman Numeral) Pharmacy Bottles



## bottlerocket (Aug 25, 2014)

I have to admit that even though millions of these types of pharmacy bottles were made, the corked ones still draw me to bring them home. I am sure members here, or their parents or their grand parents probably remember these in their homes. They are Americana. I just can't leave them behind. The screw types I can but definitely not the corked.I am not sure of the age of these but the 8 Oz (3 Viii) has Owens logo "I" in the diamond with a elongated "O" around the diamond, There is also a 0 with 4 dots around it and the 2 oz (3ii) just has a K 4 so dating them is a mystery to me unless someone here has an opinion. They come from a 20's dump but that doesn't mean they are 20's.Any guesses?


----------



## reach44 (Aug 25, 2014)

If I could see the bottom I could tell ya the age and origin


----------



## reach44 (Aug 25, 2014)

That logo should date it after 1929 due to the merger of the two companies in 1929.  I think haha


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Reach, here is a picture of both bottoms.


----------



## reach44 (Aug 25, 2014)

That first one seems to be from Fairmont West Virginia, circa 1930.  Second one is a mystery to me.  Here is a good site to use:http://www.sha.org/bottle/makersmarks.htm


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 25, 2014)

Good info thank you


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 26, 2014)

The three (3) with the extra leg is actually the symbol for "ounce".


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

First pic the three on the bottom tells us it came from a plant in Huntington, WV. which is still open, the 0 could mean 1920s, 30s, 40s, so on and so forth. To help find out which one it is you need to find out when they changed from a single digit date code to a double digit date code.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

Second pic I haven't a clue.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 26, 2014)

the one with the k is probably kerr glass co. 1920s.


----------

